# CPC exam



## svjai1116 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

I applied CPC exam on 07/08/2012. i don't have any model questions. please send model questions to my mail ID : svjayamuruhan@gmail.com and please suggest how to pass the exam.;


----------



## TBarnes35 (Feb 8, 2012)

*cpc exam*

syudying the guidelines for each section of the cpt book and icd-9 book


----------



## iceman6519@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2012)

*Studying Guidelines*

But will just studying the guidelines get you through the exam with a passing score? I am studying medical terminology as well as Carol Buck's Coding Step By Step book right now. I plan to take the CPC exam in June, but want to study the right things now and not waste time on things that I don't really need to study. Any input would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## cathyvasil (Feb 9, 2012)

I used the Coding Step by Step also.  Know that like the back of your hand.  Know your anatamy.  Buy your own coding books and really get familiar with the different sections.  This way you know exactly what sections of the book you need to turn to for the specific problem.  If you do all that, then you should do just fine on the exam.


----------

